# 6 disconnect



## upnorth (Oct 15, 2012)

I am setting up a 600A heat serivce with a ct cab mounted on the exterior of building, I have 3 200A heat panels located in the building in different places. I plan on having 3 200A disconnects nippled off of the ct feeding them. Is this code compliant?

Ps: The disconnects are rated for available fault current.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you asking about the 6-disconnect rule?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

upnorth said:


> I am setting up a 600A heat serivce with a ct cab mounted on the exterior of building, I have 3 200A heat panels located in the building in different places. I plan on having 3 200A disconnects nippled off of the ct feeding them. Is this code compliant?
> 
> Ps: The disconnects are rated for available fault current.


Is this a service? The discos must be grouped.....


----------



## upnorth (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, 230-71. It appears to say that up to 6 individual disconnects can be used without the need for a 600A main. If this is the case why would anyone go to the extra expense of setting it up with a single main and 3 subs?


----------



## upnorth (Oct 15, 2012)

All the disconnects will be at the ct cabinet.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

upnorth said:


> All the disconnects will be at the ct cabinet.


Then that is not an issue. You can have 6 throws to disconnect the service. I often have had 2-200 amp panels on a 400 amp service or 3- 200 amp panels on a 600 amp service.

Years ago we often installed a 12 circuit panel- 6 dp's to disconnect the entire house. One would do a sub panel, one the range, electric heat, heat pump, well and water heater.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Are you asking about the 6-disconnect rule?


Id like a clarification on that rule actually... Does this rule only apply for services? Lets say you had a house and an outbuilding - service on house and a sub panel in the outbuilding. Does that outbuilding panel need a main if there are 5 circuits? How about 7 circuits?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Id like a clarification on that rule actually... Does this rule only apply for services? Lets say you had a house and an outbuilding - service on house and a sub panel in the outbuilding. Does that outbuilding panel need a main if there are 5 circuits? How about 7 circuits?


The separate structure can also use the 6 disco rule, 225.225.33, however the panel must be service rated. 225.36


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

> Id like a clarification on that rule actually... Does this rule only apply for services? Lets say you had a house and an outbuilding - service on house and a sub panel in the outbuilding. Does that outbuilding panel need a main if there are 5 circuits? How about 7 circuits?



Well if it is a sub panel in outbuilding then there would be some sort of disconnect in/on house. So you would not need a main in outbuilding


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ElectricZombie said:


> Well if it is a sub panel in outbuilding then there would be some sort of disconnect in/on house. So you would not need a main in outbuilding



Read Dennis' referral to 225.33.......



> *II. Buildings or Other Structures Supplied by a Feeder(s) or Branch Circuit(s)*
> *225.33 Maximum Number of Disconnects.
> (A) General.* The disconnecting means for each supply permitted by 225.30 shall consist of not more than six switches or six circuit breakers mounted in a single enclosure, in a group of separate enclosures, or in or on a switchboard. There shall be no more than six disconnects per supply grouped in any one location.


----------



## upnorth (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification there, I have that nice warm fuzzy feeling about the install now. 

A note on the panels:
I believe that you still need a main in a 6 circuit panel because of piggy back breakers making the capacity actually 12 circuits.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

upnorth said:


> Thank you for the clarification there, I have that nice warm fuzzy feeling about the install now.
> 
> A note on the panels:
> I believe that you still need a main in a 6 circuit panel because of piggy back breakers making the capacity actually 12 circuits.



If you install 6 breakers, you're legal. If someone else comes along and wants to install a 7th, then it becomes their problem.


----------



## upnorth (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting, so if I put a 40 circ 200A lug panel with 6 sp breakers for a service in your cabin, Thats a legal intstall?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

upnorth said:


> Interesting, so if I put a 40 circ 200A lug panel with 6 sp breakers for a service in your cabin, Thats a legal intstall?


Why not, as long as the required circuits are covered. I just installed a 225 amp 60 space for heating in a house. I put 5 DP in and the main in the general service makes 6.


----------



## upnorth (Oct 15, 2012)

In my neighborhood it's always been a bone of contention with the inspectors. I can see it is actually allowed by the letter of the code. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

upnorth said:


> In my neighborhood it's always been a bone of contention with the inspectors. I can see it is actually allowed by the letter of the code. Thanks for the input!


I think many inspectors have trouble with that install but it is compliant. We used a 12/24 panel. It took 6 dp or it could take 24 sp breakers or 12 twin dp breakers. You install 6 an you are good to go. I can't help what the next guy does and the code does not say I must design the panel to accept only 6 breakers.


----------



## upnorth (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice to know, thanks for the concise info.


----------

